
The Iron Yard Coding Bootcamp Is Shutting Down All Its Campuses - trevmckendrick
https://www.theironyard.com/
======
projectramo
Does anyone have any insight into this? They expanded to so many campuses,
they must have had some insight into sales.

Shutting them all down abruptly seems curious.

